# Need good recipe for Mutton Snapper



## SnapperHunter26

Fileted, prefer baked, but will do fried. Anyone got any ideas??? 

<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020166.gif" border=0 ></a>


----------



## Tacpayne

I use this one a lot and it is simple,
1/4 cup of Italtian dressing
2 tbs soy sauce
1 tsp lemon juice
1/2 tsp garlic powder
one lemon sliced about 1/8th-1/4" thick
marinade the fish for about 30 min
place in a baking dish and place the sliced lemon over the fish cover with foil and bake as usual, depending on thickness and amout of fillets times very greatly. I bake mine a 400 usually.


----------



## SnapperHunter26

I should say...how do you know it's done?


----------



## Tacpayne

When it starts to flake easily with a fork. I would say usually about 20 min, if they are thin fillets check them sooner. I usually just slide mine out and kind of pull on the flesh with a fork, if it flakes its done


----------



## SnapperHunter26

OK that works, these arent that thick, just long and wide. They are probably like...I guess maybe 1/4 inch thick? I dunno??

I can't wait to chow down

<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020077.gif" border=0 ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020071.gif" border=0 ></a>


----------



## Tacpayne

I'd for sure check them at about 10 min and then keep an eye on them afterwards, let me know what you think


----------



## SnapperHunter26

Tacpayne said:


> I'd for sure check them at about 10 min and then keep an eye on them afterwards, let me know what you think


Very good, VERY good. I believe I will try this with some other fish (Mahi, Grouper). Thank you. It Tastes very good and does NOT take away the flavor of the fish.
<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020143.gif" border=0 ></a>


----------



## Tacpayne

Glad you liked it, this is the way I usually fix mahi myself, figured it would work well with the snapper also


----------



## Brook

Snapperhunter, as a rule of thumb, fish should be cooked ten minutes per inch of thickness. Cooking method seems to be irrelevant to this general rule.


----------



## SnapperHunter26

Brook said:


> Snapperhunter, as a rule of thumb, fish should be cooked ten minutes per inch of thickness. Cooking method seems to be irrelevant to this general rule.


Interesting, I didn't know that.


----------



## SnapperHunter26

Tacpayne said:


> Glad you liked it, this is the way I usually fix mahi myself, figured it would work well with the snapper also


And it definately does!


----------



## Brook

>Interesting, I didn't know that.<

Just remember that the rule is based on the measuring the thickest part of the fish.


----------



## SnapperHunter26

Brook said:


> >Interesting, I didn't know that.<
> 
> Just remember that the rule is based on the measuring the thickest part of the fish.


<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020263.gif" border=0 ></a>


----------

